# Clamp till / storage rack, I'm looking for ideas.



## starringemma

I thought about cutting an old wooden latter in half and screwing them together side by side and mounting it to the wall so I can hang clamps on the rungs.

What do you think or what do you do for hanging clamps?

Bonus Question: Is it okay to store spring clamps clamped onto something or will it destress the spring after time?


----------



## derosa

It does help the clamps stay straight if the rack is angled slightly outward at the bottom unless you have a setup that uses grooves to keep them straight, wouldn't take more then a 2×4 on the bottom to bring it out enough. Doesn't matter so much with F clamps but seems to matter a little with beam and pipe clamps which have shorter, flat pads that can slip off. Mine is just an A frame with some cross pieces to rest the clamps on and the whole thing is on wheels. my understanding is that spring clamps can weaken so I glued a couple of thin strips to the side of my clamp rack that the spring clamp can sit over without actually clamping the wood.


----------



## starringemma

Could just run a wire between 2 eye screws and clamp over & through wire so the clamps aren't clamping anything.

I just found this by googling "clamp rack" I like it! One of my big concerns is using up precious wall space. So this would be perfect.

http://www.scrgeek.com/woodwork/clampRack.html










and another

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/showthread.php?t=30149


----------



## oldnovice

Here is mine using extruded aluminum from eBay! and is shown in the photo below! It is easy to modify and/or expand as my collection grows!


----------



## mojapitt

Start with what you have and expand as needed. Yes, I believe the springs would weaken in time.


----------



## Kentuk55

That second one is very similar to mine here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49266 It holds a bunch, but, you can never have too many. Good luck with whatever you decide. I've got all my spring clamps on an old piece of ratchet strap. I had it hanging from the ceiling at one time.


----------



## tenontim

I store my bar clamps in on stretchers over head









I also have a straight, single board clamp rack, for my "F" clamps mounted to the wall.
I use small pieces of wood screwed between the stair stringers for my spring clamps. This type of storage could be adapted to any type of rack.


----------



## BelleCityWW

I made this from some shop scraps. I keep my spring clamps in a drawer.


----------



## Charlie5791

Here's mine. It's a rolling stainless steel baker's rack I picked up at BJ's (like Sam's Club) for $49…
It's an old photo and the clamps have changed, but the fact that it rolls easily means I can pull the clamps over to where I'm using them. I thought it might be top heavy once I got it loaded, but it's not.


----------



## b2rtch

Several years ago I built a rack almost identical to this one and it works very well for me. 
The one I built is almost 8 feet tall
I have horizontal "shelves" with holes in for my pipe clamps
It is very simple and inexpensive to build


----------



## jusfine

Emma, I have some of my clamps hanging on aluminum extruded bars on a wall in the middle of my shop, and the spring clamps on a steel rod as they are not used as much.

If clamped to a board or other they will lose strength and the spring will not be very strong at that point.


----------



## CL810

Don't know if this makes sense for your shop or not. Cabinet is on casters. Pictures taken before clamp racks on 3 sides..


----------



## DrPuk2U

I built mine based on a sketch I saw on Stumpy Nubs site (and I saw a similar hinged-door idea elsewhere). I used 3/4" ply instead of pine. Holds around 50 clamps, occupies 36" of wall space and is hung on a french cleat


----------



## BillWhite

I'm no engineer, but I've never heard of spring clamps being weakend by clipping to a rack. Mine will probably outlive me even though they are "sprung" when stored.
As I have always understood, springs store and return almost all energy input.
Bill


----------



## knockknock

I'm with Bill White on the spring clamps (I also am not an engineer). The springs in spring clamps are under tension even when they are not clamping anything. So the little bit of extra for clamping on something, should not make much of a differance.


----------



## RGtools

One of many of mine. I tend to put my clamps on any available 2×4 stud in my shop…one day when I insulate I will have to amend my ways.


----------



## starringemma

Thank everyone! I like them all and got some great information and ideas.

I like the drawers on this one:
http://www.woodcraft.com/PRODUCT/2021255/25873/CLAMP-RACK--DOWNLOADABLE-PLAN.ASPX?refcode=10INGOPB&gclid=CMez5Y3L5rQCFcKPPAodqmcAXw


----------



## JollyGreen67

Is that latter like in LDS ?


----------



## starringemma

LDS?


----------



## mbs

I like the solutions already given and I also like Lee's solution.


----------



## JollyGreen67

LaDDer ?


----------



## starringemma

I fired up Microsoft Paint and drew this up this morning. Any suggestions would really be appreciated.


----------



## starringemma

rosebudjim,

Wisconsin accent… yah, dats what it was.


----------



## mbs

Emma, I think that would work nice. The way you have it drawn it would probably be pretty wide to hold two drawers and two too boxes. You may want to go to one drawer and one tool box if you have a space issue. You may try to find a way to use the dead space above the tool boxes too. lastly, clamps can be very heavy so you may want to reinforce the bottom with some angle iron or put castors on the center too.


----------



## starringemma

Thanks mbs,

I'm not sure on the height yet, the shop ceiling is 10' and I was thinking 7' would give 3' of storage on top for milk crates or something.


----------



## JollyGreen67

I been to Wisconsin ….. dats acceptable.


----------



## starringemma

I found this video while looking up clamp racks. Check out that glue machine!


----------



## mbs

I hadn't seen a glue applicator like that before. I wonder how the glue stays fresh all the time.

It's not hard to find a glue rack like that at auctions. I've seen some that rotate 360 degrees so the work is always in front of you at a good height. I would imagine that by the time the rack rotated around the glue would be dry.


----------



## teejk

rosebud…not all of us cheeseheads talk "like dat" (in fact that is more common with the Noo Yawka's)...depending on where you are, you might get the occasional "ufda" (west central and northern 1/3rd where the nordics landed because the lakes and swamps looked like home), south western part where you can get the Swiss "yuh yuh" (because the green grass and rolling hills looked like home), the rest of the state pretty much controlled by "yoose guys" german/polish because the flat terrain looked like home.


----------



## starringemma

teejk,

Have you ever been to 7 mile fair south of Milwaukee? There are little towns around there where half the people speak German.


----------



## teejk

emma…I worked with a guy that grew up with "lederhosen weekends" until he was 12 (hungarian I think). I only get to the Milwaukee area about once/year for a Brewer game (long drive from here…Wisconsin is a BIG state especially cutting from NW to SE).

You ever get to the Water Street Brewery? Good food and their collection of tap handles/"church keys" is amazing. It's not far from Maders…would like to eat there once since my dad had a certificate for finishing their pork hock/sauer kraut dinner…but I would have to go alone since our group prefers crappy hotel pizza. Bucket list item.


----------



## starringemma

No, I never got to Milwaukee much either. I was up in Drummond. The only beer I like is pumpkin ale and the only coffee I'll drink has to have pumpkin spice creamer in it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There are a million and one ideas for bar clamps. 
I see here though that a lot of people are putting spring clamps in drawers and such.
I find that usually, when I need a spring clamp most, is in a hurry, when I didn't realize I needed it until the glue was already on.
For that reason, my spring clamps are hung on a string at one end of my work table. With them there, they are just within arms reach when I need them.
I have four strings hanging down. It is heavy string. I don't know how to tell you a size. It is trot line string that I use during the summer for trotlineing for catfish. Anyway, the end of these strings are about 18 inches above me workbench, at the end, with hooks tied to the ends of them. That is where my nail guns hang. Above the nail guns, I clamp my spring clamps. Each string has a different size category (small ones on one, medium, large, and so forth). They stay put on the string from clamp pressure, yet the string is not big enough to exert enough pressure on them to wear out the springs on them.


----------



## mbs

Hey William, If you happen to have a camera handy a picture may be an easier way than a written description.


----------



## teejk

This is what I have for small clamps. Large springs ride on the dowel (actually a piece of 1/2" EMT conduit since I think it is more stable) along with the Quickclamps (several are missing from the pix…I love those things) and C clamps…smaller ones clip/hang to a piece of 1/4" material cut into the horizontals that hold the dowel (it's essentially a homemade paper towel rack that I made from scraps when I was bored and inventive one day. Pipe and bar clamps hang on the wall to the left…watching Dude's project since the wall hanging can be a PITA at times.

Drummond WI…I helped on a bear hunt there years ago…used to be a good taxidermist there but can't remember his name (he had a walk-in cooler where we could get the bears cooled down). Sawmill tavern was nice (place called Seely I think) but I understand the entire area has gone artsy/fartsy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

mbs, I will try to provide one in the next couple of days. 
I apologize, I am not able to get to the shop at the moment to get one.


----------



## mbs

Here are some solutions I've used. Not to proud of any of them compared to the pics others have posted




























It may be hard to see but there is pvc pipe under the bench to the right of the stool that holds some aluminum bar clamps.










There is a rolling clamp station in the corner that is similar to the wooden ones that people have shown in this thread.










some wooden clamps under the bench.


----------



## mbs

No problem, William. Just thinking it would be easier for you.


----------



## starringemma

teejk,

Drummond is best known for there bar stool races. http://drummondwi.com/Page.aspx?page=53&name=Continued-Bar-Stool-Fun!

I like the idea of utilizing as much space as possible.


----------



## teejk

emma…looks like a new house…they don't make garage door hardware like they used to so if anything bad happens, get rid of those pipe clamps before you call for warranty repairs! but I like the idea! I have a 30×40 finished shop but with windows/doors/heating plant etc. free space goes "poof" in a hurry.


----------



## starringemma

Some clamp storage ideas: http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2009/02/13-free-clamp-storage-plans-space-savers-mobile-clamp-carts-pipe-clamp-racks-and-more

MORE
http://www.runnerduck.com/wood-clamp_rack/wood-clamp-rack.htm

MORE
http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-Projects/Home-Organization/Tool-Storage/how-to-build-the-ultimate-clamp-rack/View-All


----------



## mbs

Great Post, Emma.


----------



## starringemma

mbs,

Thank you.

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/shop/archive/2010/02/10/universal-clamp-rack.aspx



















Another nice wall hanging clamp rack.


----------



## JAAune

I designed and built one for the shop a few years ago that's large and heavy but very space efficient. I don't have a good picture with me at the moment but this gives a decent view of it.










If you're interested in building one I can send you the Sketchup file for it. This one is likely too big for most shops but the concept can be scaled down as needed.

The design does need a few minor tweaks but I'm happy with it anyway. There's over a hundred clamps on it, lots of cauls and some glue bottles. Despite the weight, I can move it if necessary thanks to good quality casters.


----------



## patron

this is the way i store clamps










from having worked in many cab shops
the one thing common to most
is a pile of mixed clamps stacked in a corner
with glue on the body's 
and the treads all in different shapes

when it is time to do a glue-up
you have to stop and get them all untangled
and scrape the glue off them
so the clamp ends can slide
and run the threads back out so there is something to tighten with

here i have all the clamps ready in a moment
with 1/4" of thread for the crank
(slam them down and with no thread to back up with
they can lock on you at the worst time)
and all the clamp ends close to the end of the shaft
so they only need to be slid up
and the cranks tightened

i always take a few minuets to get them ready for the next time
and store them that way

the pipe clamps have both ends threaded
and i have some pipe connectors to make them longer

i once made one 50' to tighten a long wall
and use 20' from time to time in construction too

i used a metal base for this one with wheels on it
but found that with so much weight
it is a bear to move
so i just leave it where it is

when i need them
they are ready by the work
before the glue even goes on


----------



## mbs

Patron - I like your storage method. You can get a lot of clamps on that rack.


----------



## mbs

I have one of these HTC racks and they are pretty good. It's on sale now at woodcraft for about the same price as a sheet of good plywood.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Emma*- This was already mentioned above, but we did a compact clamp rack on an early episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. It holds 48 clamps (both bar clamps and the one hand style) in a 3X2' wall space. Or it can be separated into sections. There are plans in the Stumpy Store, but if you PM me your email address I'll send you them for free.

What I like about it is that it takes up very little wall space, while keeping a lot of clamps close at hand. I really like the roll around floor standing racks, but most small shops don't have the space. But if you use a lot of pipe clamps, a rolling rack may be good. Those suckers are heavy!


----------



## mbs

Emma, with all the ideas posted I was curious which one you decided on.


----------

